# Monsteraale in Neuseeland ?



## Istvan (9. Mai 2001)

Vor über 10 Jahren habe ich im Blinker einen Reisebericht des JP-Teams gefunden.
Die sind im Binnenland einer mir bis dahin unbekannten Spezies von Aalen auf die Schliche gekommen -
mit halben Steaks am Haihaken und Stahlvorfach. 
Kein Witz, habe die Fotos gesehen, diese Aale waren dick wie Feuerwehrschläuche und wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, über 30 Pfd
schwer!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hat jemand von euch Bekannte, die schon unten waren, oder hatte schon ein Boardie das Vergnügen, sich mit diesen Monstern zu messen ???Aller Aalfang ist schwer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Istvan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Mai 2001)

Ich habe schon in verschiedenen Berichten über diese Riesenaale gelesen. Ich würde die eher mit dem Conger vergleichen.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Istvan (9. Mai 2001)

Ja genau, so ähnlich sahen die Dinger aus!
Einen "kleineren" von ca. 12Pfd haben die in der Pfanne gebraten und -
wenn ich micht recht entsinne, hat denen das Viech sogar geschmeckt.Wäre eigentlich ein Fall für unseren sehr geehrten Neuzugang, müßte dazu mal die Archive entstauben.Mfg   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Istvan


----------



## fishhawk (9. Mai 2001)

In Neuseeland leben zwei Arten Aale :a) der Longfin Eel (Anguilla dieffenbachii), der scheinbar nur in Neuseeland vorkommt und Gewichte über 50 lbs erreichtb) der shortfin eel  (Anguilla australis), der auch in Australien und anderen Pazifikinseln vorkommt und bis ca. 15 lbs schwer werden soll.Beide sind anadrom, die Laichgebite sind im Pazifik.Die Bestände an wirklich kapitalen Aalen sind in den letzten Jahren scheibnbar zurückgegangen.Es wird deshalb empfohlen, Großaale zurückzusetzen statt sie als Katzenfutter zu verwenden. Essn tut sie kaum jemand, höchsten vielleicht die Maoris.Große Gewichte bis über 35 lbs erreicht auch der australische Anguilla reinhardtii und der Anguilla  marmorata in Ostafrika, der bis 45 lbs zur Waage bringt.Wenn ich überlege, welche Kämpfe ich früher mit europäischen Dreipfündern ausgefochten habe, kann ich aber auf einen Ringkampf mit solchen Monstern gerne verzichten.Dasind andere Fische doch viel handlicher.New zealand hat ja auch herrliche Brown und Rainbowtrouts.Tight Lines


----------



## Seehund (10. Mai 2001)

Hallo Istvan,die gleiche Aussage hat mir ein Sportfischerkamerad aus unserem Verein gegeben. Er bereist regelmäßig Neuseeland. Auch Fotos habe ich schon von solchen Monstern gesehen. aber ob das wirklich Aale sind wie wir sie kennen wage ich zu bezweifeln.Dieser Fisch, wenn er denn gefangen wird, gelangt auch nicht zum Verzehr. Ich weiß jetzt nicht warum, aber warscheinlich wird er nicht schmecken.Sicherlich wird er an der Angel einen mächtigen Spektakel machen. Von der Art her ist er eher mit einer Muräne vergleichbar.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## havkat (10. Mai 2001)

Moin,Moin!
Hab mal ein Video über´s Forellenfischen in
Neuseeland gesehen. In einer Szene, in der
eine grosse Regenbognerin an der Fliege 
gedrillt wurde, tauchte plötzlich ein riesiger Aal vom Grund auf und schnappte sich
Forelle, Fliege und Vorfach! Der Fischersmann
war "not amused". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Rounder (10. Mai 2001)

Hallo zusammen!
Ein guter bekannter von mir war mal in Neuseeland und hat dort solche Aale gefangen allerdings nicht ganz so große bis 10Pf. oder so.
Er hat sie auch gegessen sollen gut schmecken.
Nur die Großen hat er wieder zurück gesetzt da dort einfach zuviel dran is *g*
Muß aber mächtig spaß machen es gibt dort ja auch riesen Forellen!
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## fischforsch (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monsteraale in Neuseeland ?*

hallöchen!
ich war auch da und hab ein par kleinere bis 4 kilo gefangen.in queenstown kann man allerdings direkt unterm bootssteg 20 kilo viecher schwimmen sehen ,obendrüber dann noch angefütterte 10 kilo regenbogenforellen.mir haben die hände gezittert bei dem anblick wie die aale mein hünerherzfutter frassen... .angeln ist dort nicht erlaubt und ein stückchen weiter biss dann nichts.
viel spass beim beobachten
gruss christoph


----------



## BigEarn (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monsteraale in Neuseeland ?*



Seehund schrieb:


> Dieser Fisch, wenn er denn gefangen wird, gelangt auch nicht zum Verzehr. Ich weiß jetzt nicht warum, aber warscheinlich wird er nicht schmecken.



So nicht ganz richtig, zumindest von den Maori werden Aale hier u.a. geraeuchert und gegessen. Der Fang erfolgt allerdings oft per Hand und nicht mit der Angel. Habe letztens noch einen Bericht uebers 'eeling' gesehen, bei der einer der All Blacks mal eben in den Bach gestiegen ist, ein wenig mit dem Aal gerungen hat und ihn dann ans Ufer geschmissen hat. :m
Ich glaube die Begeisterung fuers Aalangeln beschraenkt sich hier wirklich auf die deutschen Touristen, die mal so einen Fisch drillen wollen. An den Haken bekommt man sie ja recht einfach.
Den einzigen Aal den ich bis jetzt gefangen habe ist mir in den Watkescher geschwommen beim Forellenfischen. Bei den Viechern braucht man wirklich keine Angel :m


----------



## Dr.Mefo (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monsteraale in Neuseeland ?*

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/raubfisch/aal-ralf.php


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monsteraale in Neuseeland ?*

Meines Wissens nach wurden vor Jahren Angeltouren auf
die Schleicher von Andrees-Angelreisen angeboten.
Frag auch mal dort nach.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## lsski (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monsteraale in Neuseeland ?*

Dann werden sie halt nur noch gefüttert. :vik:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SNtlrnaLBGA&feature=related

irgend wie so !#h


----------



## Tobi94 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monsteraale in Neuseeland ?*

Hi 
ich war dies jahr in NZ
hab nix davon gehört...
angeln im meer ist aber in nz sowieso viel geiler

Mit fischfetzen ....nach 10 sekunden den ersten drill...mit Handleine... richtig geil


----------



## Jürgen54 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monsteraale in Neuseeland ?*

Habs nun mal rausgesucht.
"Wunderland der Aale" Riesenaale in Neuseeland.
Ein Blinker-Film
Spieldauer: 45 Minuten
ISBN 3-86132-734-1
JAHR TOP SPECIAL VERLAG
Findet man zeitweise auch mal in einer bek. Online-Auktionsplattform.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Flatfischer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Monsteraale in Neuseeland ?*

Hallo, als wir vor 10 Jahren in Neuseeland waren, haben wir natürlich ebenfalls auf die Riesenaale gefischt (Köder: Kanincheninnereien). Am spannensten bei der Angelegenheit war eigentlich die Köderbeschaffung, nämlich die Kaninchenjagd. Mit den geschossenen Kaninchen wurde vom Guide im Bach eine Duftspur gelegt. So nach 15 Minuten kamen dann Aale von 5 bis 12 Pfund im Fünfminutentakt angezogen. Nachdem wir jeder unseren Aal von 5 bis 6 Pfund gefangen hatten, haben wir eine Fortsetzung des Angelns dankend abgelehnt; uns war das schlicht und ergreifend zu einfach. Die Kampfkraft der dortigen Langflossenaale lag aus unserer Sicht auch deutlich unter denen der heimischen Aale. Mit 150g-Ruten und 40er-Schnur wurde da kurzer Prozess gemacht. Das soll aber bei wirklich großen Fischen über 15 Pfund ganz anders sein!

Gruß Flatfischer


----------

